# Precise Holistic Complete Salmon or Fromm's Salmon a la veg



## rescuedoglover (Sep 26, 2010)

A Grain Free diet with Orijen is too "Atkins" for my senior Siberian Husky. She lost 15% of her body weight while on it over the past year. I've decided to return to a grain inclusive diet. I pick foods from the WDJ approved list. I also like to get my foods from companies that produce the food themselves and have complete control of the production and the quality control of the ingredients and end product. 
I've got it down to Fromm's Salmon a la Veg and Precise Holistic Complete Wild at Heart River Line Salmon Formula. It is apparent to me that finding the best grain inclusive foods is a compromise. All foods use some "undesirable" ingredients/fillers. Some ingredient based rating sites find the meat content of these foods to be questionable.
I'd be interested in getting the forum's partcipants experiences and thoughts on these two foods. I's be open to any other suggestions you may have on alternative options 
Thanks in advance for any help that comes my way.
Mike


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I've never used Precise, but I love Fromm! You could do a rotation of each. Go through one or two bags of Fromm, then switch to a bag or two of Precise, or vice versa. Good luck!


----------

